# viimeistä silausta vaille valmis



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I saw this headline on the newspaper. What does the phrase mean?

Does this mean something like "everything's ready except for a small thing"?


----------



## Hakro

You have understood it correctly, although I'd translate it "everything's ready after a finishing touch".


----------



## Gavril

Hi Hakro,



Hakro said:


> You have understood it correctly, although I'd translate it "everything's ready after a finishing touch".



Would you say _Viimeistä silausta vaille valmis_ before the finishing touch was made, or afterwards?

If it would be said before, then I would translate the phrase as "Everything *will be* ready after a finishing touch".

Hyvää uuden vuoden päivää


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Would you say _Viimeistä silausta vaille valmis_ before the finishing touch was made, or afterwards? Before.
> 
> If it would be said before, then I would translate the phrase as "Everything *will be* ready after a finishing touch".


That's exactly what I first thought but then I decided to change the original sentence as little as possible.


----------

